# Refilling a Paintball Cylinder at home?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I want to try out the Red Sea CO2 Pro System (Paintball Regulator). I plan on refilling a 20 oz paintball from an extra 10 lb cylinder I have. What equipment do I need in order to do that? Also, if I go the disposable CO2 cylinder route, how much are the replacements?










Obviously, I never been paintballing before. 

-John N.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I guess no one refills these cylinders at home or plays paintball? 

-John N.


----------



## SpaceBug (Jan 10, 2007)

Yesterday while searching the internet for information on the pressure relief valves on CO2 tanks I found a couple of sites that talked about refilling paintball cylinder. I tried to find them again today but I can't come up with the right key words. But I did find this link ...
http://home.hiwaay.net/~ispellan/Co2.html
Towards the end it talks about how to do refills.


----------



## SpaceBug (Jan 10, 2007)

Here's another you might want to look at ...
http://www.ottersccustoms.com/filling.html


----------



## JensR (Sep 21, 2006)

You can refill paintball tanks at Sports Authority or ****'s Sporting Goods on the East coast, around $4. The 20oz tank is not a disposable tank. I've seen equipment to refill paintball tanks yourself on ebay but the price was rather high at the time I looked. But it looks like prices did came down.

ebay

BTW, I do have the redsea kit and like it.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks Spacebug and Jen. Those links and information is very helpful. Looks like it's easy to do, and not too expensive. 

-John N.


----------



## Kelley (Aug 27, 2006)

We actually have a paintball store 2 blocks from my house. I live in a small city, so these can't be that uncommon. You might check the phone book.


----------



## heineken357 (May 25, 2006)

Iwas goin to do the same thing but i found out it was cheaper for me to go to the paintball shop and refill in vegas cost me $4 to refill 2 20oz and 1 9oz tank.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Kelley and Heineken I think you're right. There's a Sports Authority over here and if it's really only $5 for a refill then it makes sense just to go over there every month or two. I do have a question about that though...

If I get my own 20oz CO2 cylinder does it have to be hydrotested like the large 10lbers? Anyone have a good place to purchase these cylinders? I found this place for a 20oz one, but really have no idea if it's a good buy or if it needs to get tested.

I appreciate your help,

-John N.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

John... If you've already got the 10lbs cylinder, I can't believe it's cheaper to get the refill done elsewhere. The tank is the expensive part. Then all you have to do is hold the tank upside down


----------



## requenym (Jul 23, 2007)

well if you overfill the pressure relief disc will blow on your 20oz, you have to use a scale to determine when the tank is full...most places use a fish scale. Look for a "co2 refill station" these are usually designed to use a scuba tank as the large tank you fill your smaller co2 tank from so you might need adapters and such. It's not very difficult, I haven't used co2 in like 5 years though for paintball, my guns use compressed air now, but I used to have a refill station, you turn one valve to let the air in from the main tank, and then when it's full (start with empty 20oz, hook it on the fish scale see what it weighs--add 20oz to that weight, or 19oz to be safe and thats when it will be full) once it's full you turn that main valve off, and you turn the 2nd valve to release the pressure and you unscrew your 20oz. Just have to pay attention otherwise you'll blow the burst disc in your 20oz.

All co2 tanks have to be hydro tested, however alot of places that hydrotest regular co2 tanks WILL NOT test paintball tanks because "they feel that the use of co2 tanks in paintball is dangerous because thats not what the tanks were designed for so they won't test them" NEVER fill a tank out of hydro, tanks are hydro tested for a reason. The date for hydro is on a sticker or it's imprinted around the neck of the bottle. Google for a local paintball shop, they can sell you the refill station, scale, and give you a quick rundown on how it all works. Plus they will let you know where they go for hydro testing customer tanks.

sorry for the long rant, hope it helps.


----------

